# Ironguy747 superset and cardio to weight loss program



## Ironguy747 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Day 1: (one) November 13th 2004 Saturday 6:08pm non stop no rest*
*Dumbell-AlternateCurls: (30 sec or less rest) 15x12 20x12 25x12*
*Dumbell-OverheadPush: (30 sec or less rest) 40x12 60x12 80x12 100x12*
*BarbellWristCurl: (30 sec or less rest) 25x12 35x12 40x12*
*BarbellReverseCurl: (30 sec or less rest) 25x12 25x12 35x12*
*Dumbell-HammerAlternateCurls: (30 sec or less rest) 20x12 25x12 30x12*
*BarbellSkullCrushers: (30 sec or less rest) 45x12 95x12 115x12*
*BarbellWristCurl: (30 sec or less rest) 25x12 35x12 40x12*
*BarbellReverseCurl: (30 sec or less rest) 25x12 25x12 35x12*
*Cardio: Cycle: 4.5mph 1min 4.0mph 1min 3.5mph 1min 3.0mph 1min 2.5mph 1min*
*(total of 5 minutes) each week add another cardio cycle Did one cardio cycle*


----------



## Ironguy747 (Nov 13, 2004)

this is how I plan to go on with my week: 

Saturday: Biceps, Triceps, Forearms Cardio cycle
Sunday: Legs (quads, hams, calves) Abs
Monday: Rest
Tuesday: Rest
Wednesday: Chest, Back, Shoulders Cardio cycle
Thursday: Cardio
Friday: Rest

as far as weekly rep range

week1: 12 rep range 
week2: 10 rep range
week3: 8 rep range
week4: 6 rep range
week5: 4 rep range
repeat

(4 rep range isn't as heavy as you think. With a 30 second rest period the weight will be lots lighter, but since I want to keep mass I am going to make sure I get some heavier weights in)


----------



## Ironguy747 (Nov 14, 2004)

*November 14th 2004 2:39pm Sunday *
*Squat: 1 min rests 45x12 135x12 185x12 225x12*
*Quads: Machine 30 sec rests 100x12 130x12 160x12*
*Calves:SeatedCalfRaises: 30 sec rests 45x12 100x12 155x12*
*Abs: SeatedCrunchMachine: 30 sec rests25x12 50x12 75x12*
*Hams: Machine 30 sec rests 30x12 45x12 40x12*
*Calves: SeatedCalfRaises: 30 sec rests 45x12 100x12 155x12*
*Abs: SeatedCrunchMachine: 30 sec rests 25x12 50x12 75x12*


----------



## Ironguy747 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Monday:  November 15th 2004 4:54pm *

*NO REST PERIODS AT ALL!*

*benchpress: 135x12 205x12 225x12*
*latpulldowns: 80x12 110x12 140x12*
*dumbellpress: 60x12 70x12 80x12*
*dumbellrows: 40x12 50x12 60x12*
*to intense!!!!*

*no cardio*


----------



## Ironguy747 (Nov 16, 2004)

*I feel like I'm getting burnt out.  I'm not following my original plan.  I need to get things straight.  *

*november 16th 2004  tuesday 2:58pm*

*LateralRaises: 15x12 15x12 15x12 15x12*
*D-BellShoulderShrugs: 40x12 40x12 40x12 40x12 40x12*
*Cardio: did half of cardio cycle and crashed and burned.  *

*I'm taking the next to days off (wednesday and thursday) and starting back up on friday.  I think that will be the best perscription for my workouts.  *


----------



## Ironguy747 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Time to get serious!!!!*


*Monday: Biceps, Triceps, Forearms, Cardio*
*Tuesday: Off*
*Wednesday: Quads, Hams, Calves, Abs*
*Thursday: Off*
*Friday: Chest, Back, Delts, Traps, Cardio*
*Saturday: Cardio*
*Sunday: Rest*



*Monday: *
*Biceps: Exercise1: E-Zbarpreachercurls Ex2: dumbbellhammercurl*
*Triceps: Exercise1: skullcrushers Ex2: dumbellbackscratchers*
*Forearms: Exercise1: barbellwristcurls Ex2: barbellreversewristcurls*
*Cardio: 30 min on treadmill*
*Wednesday: *
*Quads: Exercise1: barbellsquat Ex2: quadextensions*
*Hams: Exercise1: legpress Ex2: hamcurls*
*Calves: Exercise1: seatedcalfraises Ex2: standingcalfraises*
*Abs: Exercise1: machinecrunches*
*LowerBack: Exercise1: hyperextensions*
*Friday: *
*Chest: Exercise1: dumbellpress Ex2: dumbellpullovers*
*Back: Exercise1: cablepulldowns Ex2: dumbellrows*
*Delts: Exercise1: uprightrows Ex2: dumbelllateralraises*
*Traps: Exercise1: barbellshrugs Ex2: dumbellshrugs*
*Cardio: 30 min on treadmill*
*Saturday: *
*Cardio: 45min on treadmill*

*rep scheme:  x12 x10 x8   alternate   x10 x8 x6*


----------

